# Warning to anyone who uses ProRep bulbs!



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I have since switched my bulbs now, to a different brand.

I've been using ProRep bulbs in my beardies tank, and I have to say, this is possibly a case of sand saving a life!

I got home from my partner's on Sunday evening around 8pm, after having been out overnight. Went upstairs to check on the lizards. And laying in the sand was this; 









As you can see, it's actually SLID out of the metal screw-in section.
I am extremely lucky it landed on sand, and not on something that it could've smashed on, or even hit my beardie!

I'll be going into [email protected] to talk to them about this, as the bulb isn't even 6 weeks old. I don't want a refund, or a replacement, I just feel it's need-to-know information.


----------



## SakuraPastel (May 14, 2011)

I have the problem with diffused lamps as well. a few brands do it, if you need an idea on how to get the screw bit out get some polymorph, thats how I do it. Ive now changed bulbs after the third time it happening.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

It didnt slide out, it sometimes happens when a bulb blows and that can be caused by any number of reasons from a shite bulb to power fluctuating. Wouldn't have gone far if it was in a bulb guard


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

oliwilliams said:


> It didnt slide out, it sometimes happens when a bulb blows and that can be caused by any number of reasons from a shite bulb to power fluctuating. *Wouldn't have gone far if it was in a bulb guard*


Best reason I've seen to put a bulb in a guard in a beardies viv :whistling2:

:lol2:

Dave


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

That's the thing, the bulb hasn't blown. It's still in tact, minus the missing screw.

I don't use bulb guards as my beardie has a tendency to climb on them, and I'd rather not have her burnt!


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

Perhaps that what has happened. Perhaps the bearded dragon climbed on the bulb and pulled it down


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think that's what's happened. I have a constant watch over her when I'm at home (she's at the foot of my bed) and she's never attempted it before. I see pretty much all of her behaviour, for her to do something out of character like that, in a short space of time, would be highly unlikely, and ProRep bulbs are bad as is.


----------



## SakuraPastel (May 14, 2011)

From experiance when my bulbs did this they did not fall out, only did that once pulled or attempted to unscrew, have you checked the fuse to the light or thermostat as it usually causes that to blow as well. 

The bulb has never landed out but I use a bulb guard so that doesnt happen. Woukd be strange for it to just fall out as the wires are attached and takes a tug to fall out. Are you 100% he didnt try to climb on it?


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ive used pro rep bulbs and they are utter crap, they don't last 2 minutes plus I've had one explode for no reason! lucky the snake was in the cool end and the guard held the broken bulb! Back onto Exo terra infrared bulbs which last a lot longer and never had a prob with, going to change to ceramics tho as a lot better and last even longer


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can say we have used so many different brand of bulbs over the time in our reptile centre and we have had a few like yours and not only prorep ones.
We see lots of bulbs blown some from very well known makes as well and this includes ceramics.
If you have a guard around them at least bulb is contained.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

my_shed said:


> Best reason I've seen to put a bulb in a guard in a beardies viv :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Dave


That and if an animal can contact a bulb they can end up with a burn, my dragons are like lizardy circus preformers at times



RescueCat said:


> That's the thing, the bulb hasn't blown. It's still in tact, minus the missing screw.
> 
> I don't use bulb guards as my beardie has a tendency to climb on them, and I'd rather not have her burnt!


It has blown what you show proves it, not all blown bulbs explode some burn out the contact section and fall away.
Bulb gaurds are designed to stop animals getting burnt i have snakes that sit on top of mine after a meal without problems


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

oliwilliams said:


> That and if an animal can contact a bulb they can end up with a burn, my dragons are like lizardy circus preformers at times


 
Burns, you say? hmmm, well, that's revolutionary, who'd have thought it?:whistling2:




oliwilliams said:


> It has blown what you show proves it, not all blown bulbs explode some burn out the contact section and fall away.
> Bulb gaurds are designed to stop animals getting burnt i have snakes that sit on top of mine after a meal without problems


To be fair that doesn't prove it, I've actually tried to unscrew a bulb to replace it with a ceramic, had the bulb glass come away in a similar way to this then had the filament light up as the stat kicked in. It quickly went out again, I'm guessing it blew due to not having the glass bulb around the filament and therefore no vacuum, but the glass came off cleanly and left the filament in working action behind it.

Dave


----------

